# On Tier 2 visa but getting married to a British citizen



## Kate888 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dear all,

Would be grateful for any advice/help as I am really stressed out.

I am currently on a Tier 2 visa- general ( granted in November 2012) and was previously on a student visa. 

My boyfriend ( who is a British citizen) and I are planning to get married this year and I am confused as to how to proceed. My questions are:

1. As I am subject to immigration control, we both have to give notice together in person at a designated register office. Can we do so at a register office in which I am not living locally? He lives in Manchester and I live in Leicester. 

2. Although I am currently on a Tier 2 visa, I plan to take a few months off work to plan the wedding and to move to Manchester to live with him afterwards. This would almost certainly mean that I would lose my Tier 2 visa as I would not be able to continue with my current employer. I am not sure what is the best way forward- to switch into another visa category ( i.e partner/ dependent) or to look for another Tier 2 visa sponsor in Manchester. Please advice.


Thanks,
Kate


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kate888 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Would be grateful for any advice/help as I am really stressed out.
> 
> ...


Yes, you both together have to give notice of intended marriage at *any *designated register office (you have to make an appointment, by phone). Both Manchester and Leicester have designated offices, which is convenient.



> 2. Although I am currently on a Tier 2 visa, I plan to take a few months off work to plan the wedding and to move to Manchester to live with him afterwards. This would almost certainly mean that I would lose my Tier 2 visa as I would not be able to continue with my current employer. I am not sure what is the best way forward- to switch into another visa category ( i.e partner/ dependent) or to look for another Tier 2 visa sponsor in Manchester.


It's up to you. If you are confident getting another Tier 2 sponsorship, that may be easier option as you don't need to meet the financial requirement. Or you can switch to family route as partner (spouse). If you are earning the required £18,600, that alone will suffice (the rule states you must be still in job on the day you apply for your leave to remain), or if your partner is in work and meets the requirement, that's fine too, or maybe you need to combine both incomes. Family route does give you right to work, which will make finding another job in Manchester easier for not requiring sponsorship (though as you know, jobs are hard to find).


----------



## Kate888 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Joopa. 

Just to clarify,

1. Will the both of us need to be living in the same district for at least 7 days before giving notice at the register office in either Manchester/ Leicester? 

2. With regards to applying for the spouse visa, one of the requirement is the need to earn at least £18,600 (before tax) per year to qualify. Does that mean that my sponsor ( partner) needs to earn that amount or does it mean that I have to earning that amount to qualify? 

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Kate888 said:


> Thanks Joopa.
> 
> Just to clarify,
> 
> ...


Regarding number 2, it's the sponsor's responsibility to meet the financial requirement BUT if you, the applicant are in the UK on a visa which allows you to work then your income can ALSO go towards meeting the requirement. So, as long as you remain in the UK on a TIer 2 work visa, your income will count.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Like you I am subject to immigration control and I married a british citizen, i lived in leeds before marriage and he lived in bradford (both different districts)
i was told by the marriage department in leeds council that as i am subject to immigration control hence i can only apply at designated council offices for notices, as long as my british partners prove that he has lived in his dictrict for more than 7 continuous day we are ok to apply at my designated office which was in leeds

hence i beleive that the 'designated' office matters and u would need to prove immigration control and continuous residence at ur district and ur partner would need to show continuos residence for 7 days at his

PS we were given option to go to sheffield as the desired date at my district (leeds) wasnt available provided we fulfill above mentioned conditions

hope it helps


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can go to *any *designated office in England, provided each of you have lived in your respective district longer than 7 days (i.e. 8 days). You don't have to live in the same registration district. You can show proof such as council tax bill, rent receipt, utility bills. Take along your passport (and if you have, biometric residence permit) showing your right to live in UK.


----------

